# Frage zu Automatisierungsmöglichkeit in Photoshop CS2



## ClaudeFrollo (9. Januar 2014)

Hallo,
ich hoffe, dass mir jemand einen Tipp geben kann; googeln hat mich leider nicht weitergebracht.

Ich stehe vor folgender Aufgabe:
Es gibt eine Vielzahl (weit über 1000) Ordner, in denen sich jeweils etliche Dateien, davon mehrere JPGs unterschiedlichster Namen befinden. In jedem Ordner gibt es eine JPG, die ich am Namen erkenne und die ich bearbeiten möchte. Bis hierher ist das m. E. nicht zu automatisieren, da die Dateinamen völlig heteregon sind und nur ich als Mensch erkennen kann, wie die Namen gemeint sind und danach die richtige Datei auswählen kann.

Das folgende würde ich aber gern in Photoshop CS2 v. 9.0 automatisieren.
Die Bilder sind ungefähr quadratisch, aber nicht ganz, und zwischen rund 1000x1000 und 4000x4000 Pixeln groß. Ich schaue, welche Seite die größere ist (Höhe oder Breite), verkleinere diese auf 500 Pixel (so dass die andere proportional etwas kleiner wird), speichere die Datei im jeweiligen Ursprungsordner unter immer demselben Namen (z.B. "icon.jpg") ab und schließe sie. Ich habe bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden, diese immer wiederkehrenden Schritte zu vereinfachen. Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Januar 2014)

Hi,
also die Aufgabe sollte sich mit Javascript realisieren lassen. CS2 hat ja auch schon die JS Schnittstelle.
Das größte Problem wird aber das erkennen der Datei sein. Gibt es in den Ordnern nur eine jpg oder mehrere. Jedenfalls müssen die zu bearbeitenden Dateien irgendwie erkannt werden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Januar 2014)

Wie Jan schon geschrieben hat, du musst irgend einen Weg finden, die gewünschten Dateien eindeutig zu erkennen. Wenn es mit dem Dateinamen nicht geht, dann vielleicht das Änderungsdatum der Dateien? Oder vielleicht ist wenigstens ein Teil des Dateinamens immer gleich? Oder vielleicht irgendwas eindeutiges in den Metadaten der Dateien? Irgendwas musst du dir einfallen lassen, wie man die Dateien filtern könnte, sonst wird es nix mit der vollständigen Automatisierung.

Vorausgesetzt, du findest irgendeinen Weg, die Dateien eindeutig zu filtern, musst du das ganze nicht unbedingt mit JavaScript lösen. Viel schneller und komfortabler geht das mit einem guten Dateimanager oder evtl. sogar via Adobe Bridge.

Wenn du die gewünschten Dateien erfolgreich gefiltert hast, dann kannst du übrigens einfach die Funktion "Bild einpassen" in Photoshop nutzen, um die Dateien auch die gewünschte Größe zu skalieren. Diese Funktion macht genau das sehr simpel. In deinem Post liest es sich so, als würdest du da unnötig kompliziert ans Werk gehen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ClaudeFrollo (10. Januar 2014)

Ich danke euch für die Antworten. Also ich bin überzeugt, dass sich die Auswahl der Dateien mit den mir zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln nicht automatisieren lässt. Es sind in jedem Ordner mehrere JPGs. Namen und Dateidaten sind völlig heterogen. Hinzukommt, dass die Ordner in unterschiedlicher Tiefe im Verzeichnis stehen.  Was mir aber schon sehr helfen würde, wenn die  immer gleichen Arbeitsschritte, die ich mit Photoshop mache (Datei öffnen, Bildgröße ändern, speichern unter "icon.jpg", schließen) in einem Skript o.ä. zusammenfassen ließen - oder zumindest die letzten 3 Schritte, sobald ich die Datei manuell geöffnet habe.
Von JS habe ich gar keine Ahnung, aber vielleicht ist es effizienter, sich da einzufuchsen, als alles manuell zu machen?
Danke übrigens für den Tipp mit "Bild einpassen", das war mir nicht geläufig, aber wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wäre die Voraussetzung dafür ja, dass die Dateiauswahl zu automatisieren ist, oder? Und genau das geht ja m. E. nicht, außer wenn ich in die Vorbereitung mindestens den gleichen Aufwand steckte wie in die komplett manuelle Berbeitung.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Januar 2014)

Die "immer gleichen Arbeitsschritte" lassen sich vorzüglich zusammenfassen als Aktion. Wenn du dann der Aktion noch eine Funktionstaste zuweist, dann geht das Ganze sehr flott ... abgesehen davon, dass du die Dateien alle manuell suchen und öffnen musst.
Außerdem kannst du auch erstmal eine Menge Bilder raussuchen und öffnen ... und dann die o.g. Aktion per Stapelverarbeitung über alle in Photoshop geöffneten Bilder laufen lassen.


----------



## ClaudeFrollo (10. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für deine Bemühungen mit meinem Problem. Das mit der Aktion habe ich schon versucht, bin aber daran gescheitert, dass ich bei manchen Dateien die Breite und bei den anderen die Höhe auf 500 px setzen muss. Ist es möglich, die Funktion "Bild einpassen" in eine Aktion einzubauen?
Ich habe auch daran gedacht, eine Aktion für die Eingabe der Breite und eine zweite für die Eingabe der Höhe aufzuzeichnen; dann müsste ich aber erst die Dateien nach "Hochformat" und "Querformat" sortieren, so dass ich praktisch keine Arbeit spare.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Januar 2014)

Natürlich kannst du die Funktion "Bild einpassen" auch in einer Aktion aufzeichnen. Warum musst du dazu zuerst Dateien sortieren? Du gibst bei "Bild einpassen" einfach bei beiden Feldern 500px ein und fertig ist die Laube. Dafür is diese Funktion doch da.  Hast du sie überhaupt schon ausprobiert?


----------



## ClaudeFrollo (10. Januar 2014)

Nee, da habe ich wohl auf dem Schlauch gestanden. Ich hab's versucht, aber irgend etwas falsch gemacht und etwas falsch verstanden (s.o.). Jetzt hab' ich's aber kapiert.
Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass beim Aufzeichnen der Aktion der Ordner für das "Speichern unter ..." mit aufgezeichnet wird, während bei der manuellen Bearbeitung ja immer in dem Ordner gespeichert wird, in dem die geöffnete Datei ist. Auch da könnte ich wohl einen Tipp von dir gebrauchen... Vielen Dank für deine Geduld.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Januar 2014)

Nimm statt "Speichern unter..." einfach "Speichern", dann wird das Bild auch im ursprünglichen Ordner gespeichert. Ja, du kannst das Bild dann nicht direkt in Photoshop umbenennen, aber das sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, da du diese Dateien ja dann via Dateidatum wiederfinden und mit einem Renamer umbenennen kannst.

*Aber Vorsicht, da du dir damit natürlich die Originale überschreibst!*
Also Regel Nummer 1:
IMMER, IMMER, IMMER automatisierte Operationen auf einer Kopie durchführen. Auch wenn es insgesamt tausende Dateien sind, mach eine Kopie z.B. auf einem anderen Laufwerk und lass da dann die Bearbeitungs-Sau raus. Versuch NIEMALS, Automationen auf unwiederbringlichen Originalen laufen zu lassen!


----------



## ClaudeFrollo (10. Januar 2014)

Tja, danke für den Tip mit den Kopien, das Überschreiben war mir beim Herumprobieren natürlich passiert - macht aber nichts, denn selbstverständlich ist alles gesichert.
Aber nun habe ich die Marschrichtung, und wie ich das Umbenennen am Besten organisiere, bekomme ich allein heraus.
Ist zwar nun nicht ganz so einfach wie erhofft, aber immer noch besser, als alle Bilder einzeln zu bearbeiten.
Also nochmal danke!


----------

